# Food to Poop time



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Is she fed the same time everyday? If not, you may be able to better predict her poops when on a regular schedule. That being said, we didn't notice a routine pooping schedule until our pup was a few months old even when on a schedule.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Sami (3.5 months) will poop within 10 min. of eating breakfast.. and then will poop about 2 hours after eating dinner... it's odd..but it works for us. I only feed her twice a day...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think she will get into a regular schedule soon but I think all dogs are different.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sometimes too pups are distracted and do not poop. I find my pups usually go pretty soon after eating, as they get older it is not as necessary. That being said Gabby who is 6 months old yesterday went out, had to go but kept getting side tracked while looking for her spot and circling to go off and do other things. HEY IT'S COLD OUT HERE GO ALREADY!!!! LOL :

At nine weeks nothing is regular. I would however ALWAYS take him out for the opportunity.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Her feeding schedule is regular. I guess she might get into a schedule when she is older. You are right that she might be getting distracted as well. After all, there are leaves to be hunted down and rocks to find.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Gibbs does not have a definite schedule yet. And, he hasn't yet connected going out with what he does out there. It's still a case of me watching him and taking him out at what seems to be obvious times. I've set up an ex-pen outside for his potty place. He gets that he should go in there, BUT when I take him to the office for a few hours, he doesn't want to go outside there. It's also very new, so EVERYTHING distracts him, especially his collar and leash!


----------

